

Ask HN: Please review my project - mourad

Hi Everyone,<p>This is the first time that I've submitted anything here, but I read HN daily. I just launched a website that helps people organize plans, post events and share experiences.<p>http://www.plangr.com<p>Briefly: I am a web developer and designer. The website came from a personal needs, I remember when I went to visit my uncle in Frankfurt and I wanted to play basketball but I couldn’t, I didn't know anybody their beside my uncle. At that time I thought about a website that could help people, not only organize their own plans, but also share and experience them with other people having same tastes.<p>So, after several months of work, time to get some feedbacks just arrived, and this is why i am sending you this post.<p>As excited as I am about finally getting to share plans ans events in my city and new cities, I am even more excited to see what our friends on HN can do!<p>Mourad
======
jfoucher
Hi Mourad,

\- make the text on home pagereal text, not images \- Get someone to review
the copy, there are a few mistakes and weird wordings \- Maybe show some
different places on the maps \- when I search for something when notlogged in,
I arrive at some sort of empty results page. Maybe hide the search box when
I'm not logged in?

~~~
SiliconAlley
Relatedly, don't underestimate the contribution that quality typography makes
to a sites perceived professionalism. I'd play around with some non-user-agent
typefaces (using @font-face) for you homepage copy and links. Off the top of
my head, looking at the site, maybe a Museo font (see:
<http://www.trybloc.com> \-- no affiliation, but they use the font for their
heading).

~~~
mourad
thank you for your comment, I will try to look for a more convenient font.

------
pdelgallego
The activation email said:

    
    
        Activate account at example.com:
        http://example.com/accounts/activate/xxxx
    

Instead of something like

    
    
       Activate account at plangr.com:
       http://www.plangr.com/accounts/activate/xxxx

~~~
mourad
done. thank you.

------
iamds
It won't let me sign up. It has a banner at the top saying "Enter valid
information" and "full name:" is red, but I have no idea what's wrong with my
name.

~~~
mourad
Hi iamds,

The error message isn't enough clear, the name should be at least 4
characters. Sorry again.

------
chadzawistowski
The left and right arrows feel too low. I expected them to be more in line
with the Feedback tab on the right.

~~~
mourad
done, thank you.

------
joshontheweb
clickable: <http://www.plangr.com>

